# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  ما هي طريقة ضغط صور المخطوطات في ملف ؟

## بن حمد آل سيف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إخواني الفضلاء لدي بعض المخطوطات النافعة بإذن الله..و أريد معرفة كيفية وضعها في ملف رار أو ونرار ؟!

فهل من محتسبٍ يشرح لي خطوات ذلك ..و له من الله الأجر.

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## المجلس العلمي

اخي الكريم لابد ان يكون برنامج رار موجودا لديك ثم اذا اردت ضغظ الصور تقوم بالتحديد عليها ثم تقوم بالضغط على زر الفارة الايمن وتعطيه امر اضافة الى الارشيف وتحدد مكان وضع الضغط وتوافق على الامر

----------

